# Como hacer un circuito de protección para un cargador de baterías de 12V



## manpxyaha (Ene 27, 2011)

Buenas noches, tengo un cargador de baterías con un circuito muy sencillo, ...(transformador,  puente rectificador..) y quisiera hacer una etapa de protección por sobre corriente y inversión de polaridad en caso de que se conecte la batería en sentido contrario.

Agradezco cualquier sugerencia y consejo que se me dé.


----------



## zopilote (Ene 28, 2011)

Por que no mensionas el tipo de bateria, si son de las de acido y que Ah es el que tiene. O son sola para baterias secas?..


----------



## manpxyaha (Ene 28, 2011)

la bateria es del tipo lead acid y de 60AH, lo que quiero es hacerle un circuito de proteccion por sobre corriente es decir si se pone a cargar una bateria que ste en corto o muy descargada no me vaya a dañar el cargador y tmabien que si se conecta al reves la bateria el cargador no sufra daños.. 

muchas gracias

habia pensado en poner un diodo en paralelo a la salida del cargador pero en inversa, asi cuando alguien conecte el cargado de forma incorrecta el diodo quedaria polarizado directamente y quemaria el fusible.... opiniones  o alguien tiene una idea mejor, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2011)

Pocos datos . . . ¿ El cargador es conmutado o es a transformador y díodo ? ¿ Es automático ? 

Poner un díodo en paralelo invertido , implicaría disponer de un fusible después de eso , o sea ya en los cables de salida. El fusible se quema , le ponen un alambre y a la mer toda tu tecnología , podrías poner una llave termomagnética que también funcionan con contínua ( tendrias que por prueba y error encontrar la que te valga). Otra posibilidad sería poner un díodo rápido es serie (solo le caen 0,3 V)

Para limitar corriente en los cargadores siempre usaron una resistencia , a mi me gusta más ponerle una lámpara en serie , una de 12 V 100 Watts andaría , para más corriente se pueden conectar en paralelo la baja y la alta de la lámpara.

La cuestión es que la resistencia es mucho mas cara , mucho mas grande , hay que calcularla y tiene un valor "fijo" , en cambio la lámpara fria tiene baja resistencia y no afecta la carga normal , si te excedés se calienta y aumenta la resistencia limitando adecuadamenta , y hasta te indica visulamente el problema 

Saludos !


----------



## manpxyaha (Ene 31, 2011)

muchisimas gracias dosmetros, 

tengo un transformador con referencia 430-7101b class h

http://www.csccn.com/en_html/profile.php

tiene las siguientes medidas, 6.4 de ancho, 11,4 de largo y 9.5 de alto, pero no encuentro cual es su capacidad de corriente.. lo quiero utilizar para el cargador de baterias, el transformador se alimenta con 110v y me da 15.6v .. pero necesito saber el amp del transdormador. en caso de que la corriente sea 15 amp por ejemplo ¿como hago para disminuir la corriente sin que me afecte el voltaje? para poder darle carga rapida y carga lenta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2011)

Como primera medida necesitamos la sección del nucleo para calcular la potencia 

Danos éstos datos 








Saludos !


----------



## manpxyaha (Ene 31, 2011)

como podria darte esos datos sin desvaratar el transformador... los unicos datos que tengo son altura=95mm ; largo= 115mm ; ancho=64mm... el transformador pesa mas o menos 4Kg.. alguna idea de la corriente??  

otra cuestion = la salida en vacio es de 15.6VAC, eso no seria mucho para cargar una bateria?

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2011)

No hace falta romperlo , una de las medidas es el espesor de todas las chapas juntas , y el otro se espia dentro del carrete. 

A veces hay que sacarle las tapas.

15,6 V es como demasiado , pero ya veremos eso.

Saludos !


----------



## manpxyaha (Feb 1, 2011)

Gracias por su respuesta, se dificulto un poco medir a, pero seguí su consejo de sacarle las tapas para poder tomar la medida.

las medidas son:


a= 2,5cm; b=6,4cm

por lo tanto s=16cm^2

no se si este en lo correcto pero buscando en internet la potencia es igual a s^2 por una constante que normalmente es 1. asi el calculo nos daria que la potencia del transformador es de 256w.  y I=P/V
tenemos:

I=256/15,6 = 16,41A

si los datos son correctos como haria para diseñar el circuito de carga rapida y carga lenta.. si el transformador tiene un solo secundario. sin derivación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2011)

Comprate un puente rectificador de 15 o 25 Amperes , por mínimo 100 volts , el puente lo vas a usar como si fuera un solo díodo !


----------



## manpxyaha (Feb 1, 2011)

Al hacer eso que debo optener??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2011)

Las baterías se cargan rectificando en media onda , y ponendo el puente en serie además bajás algo de dos volts , después vamos a ver el tema de las dos resistencias limitadoras para carga lenta y rápida.

Saludos !


----------



## Hatman23 (Abr 8, 2017)

Tengo un problema con un cargador de baterías de auto, lo uso en mi trabajo para recargar las baterías de los autos cuando están bajas el problema pasa que cuando no estoy lo usan y la mayoría de las veces conectan al revés la batería y se vuelan los diodos que a propósito son Press Fit PF3502 y PF3502R son difíciles de conseguir y medios caros ahora por ejemplo no los consigo y los reemplace por los ZQ3506/ZQ3506R. Pensaba poner simplemente un led verde que se encienda cuando está conectada correctamente y un led rojo para el caso contrario. Pero creo que esto no es suficiente porque podrían hasta encender el cargador cuando el led rojo este encendido. Luego pensé en poner un relé de 12v 30a que cuando esté bien conectado se conecte a la salida del cargador y cuando no se desconecte, pero el problema es que si la batería tiene menos de 12 v, 5v o 7v no se accionara el relay, bueno hasta 8v algunos se accionan. Pero el problema que es el voltaje de la batería como no es fijo puede variar en 0 y 12v pensé en usar un transistor como switch que accione el relé alimentado con una fuente externa. Bueno es lo que se me ocurrió, si alguien quiere contribuir desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 8, 2017)

hay un coso mágico que crearon una duendes con ojos sesgados que hace que la corriente circule en un solo sentido se llama Diodo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2017)

*Capitamp* , el o los díodos ya los trae internamente el cargador !

Y no es que circule corriente al revés , es que al conectar la batería al revés la corriente aumenta brutalmente.

*Hatman* , esos son díodos comunes y corrientes de alternador de clavar de 1/2 pulgada y 35 A

De protección yo le pondría una llave térmica común y corriente en serie con el secundario del transformador , en cuanto a "de cuanta corriente" , eso deberías evaluarlo o medirlo con una amperovoltimétrica .









Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De protección yo le pondría una llave térmica común y corriente en serie con el secundario del transformador , en cuanto a "de cuanta corriente" , eso deberías evaluarlo o medirlo con una amperovoltimétrica .


   Normalmente los diodos protegen a los fusibles y llaves termomagnéticas...


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 9, 2017)

Hola. En algunos modelos he visto algo parecido a este driagrama. es un ejemplo MUY MEJORABLE y hay que verificar la saturación del TIP30. 
El tema es un par de leds (rojo polaridad invertida) y un relé de capacidad suficiente en amperes para el PRIMARIO DEL TRANSFORMADOR del cargador. 

Cuando conectas bien la batería el led verde prende y el relé deja alimentar la fase del primario del transformador. 

Cuando conectas invertida la batería el led rojo se enciende y el relé NO deja alimentar el primario del Transformador. 

Los JUMPER están solo para la simulación. 

saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 10, 2017)

Mirá, cuando la "gente" que trabaja, quiere hacer las cosas, lo va a hacer por mas que pongas una proctección hecha por la Nasa.

Lo mas sencillo y barato es poner un fusible del valor limite igual a la corriente de carga del cargador, si carga 5A le pones uno de 5A, cuando conectan la bateria alreves es como poner en corto las pinzas y el fusible pasa a mejor vida muy rapido, si queres podes poner unos fusibles con restablesimiento, pero no son faciles de conseguir, cuando saltan tienen un boton para que vuelvan a funcionar normal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2017)

sergiot dijo:


> Lo mas sencillo y barato es poner un fusible del valor limite igual a la corriente de carga del cargador


 

Los nero le van a reemplazar el fusible por un tornillo o un espárrago  , o le enroscarán un alambre  .

Las llaves magneto térmicas reaccionan muy rapidamente y lo único que pueden hacer es volver a activarla 

Yo  las pongo en el secundario que maneja altas corrientes  , incluso las he puesto a trabajar en DC sin problemas 

Saludos !


----------



## sergiot (Abr 10, 2017)

jajajaja, es verdad, la imaginación para la destrucción sistematica no tiene límites.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2017)

"No hay nada a prueba de bolós (no puedo escribirlo) , los bolós son demasiado inteligentes"


----------



## Hatman23 (Abr 10, 2017)

Dejo unos esquemas que se me habían ocurrido antes de consultar, cuando termine de realizar las pruebas informare los resultados.

No es algo en sí, sino que son varios esquemas que fui viendo antes de  la sugerencia que me dieron, el de arriba a la izquierda led de  indicación, el de arriba a la derecha una protección contra polaridad  invertida basada en un P-Channel Trench MosFet, el de abajo a la  izquierda los mismo pero con Diodos Schottky Barrier y el otro es lo  mismo pero con un relé. Son todos diferentes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2017)

Eso serviría para proteger un equipo de ser conectado inversamente , pero no te sirve para proteger un cargador !

Podrias incluirle un Fusible electrónico al cargador.

Me parece que e triac está de mas


----------



## Hatman23 (May 22, 2017)

Bueno termine la protección y cuando la fui a instalar faltaba la placa con los diodos Press-Fit, sorpresa nadie sabe donde esta, así que tuve que poner a hacer otra nueva lo que recuerdo es que tenia 6 diodos, 3 negros y 3 rojos, y estaban montados en una misma placa de aluminio, ahora como no recuerdo bien la conexión me entraron dudas. Del transformador salen dos alambres de 8mm a donde debería estar la placa conectada, que los testee con el busca polo y son dos salidas positivas y el negativo sale de otro cable aparte del mismo transformador. Lo que recuerdo perfectamente es que la placa con los 6 diodos estaba conectada a esos dos alambres positivos, los 3 diodos negros a un alambre y los 3 diodos rojos a el otro alambre y de la misma chapa en donde están montados los diodos sale el cable rojo o positivo de la pinza. 
Esto está bien? no quiero que se quemen los diodos otra vez, leí en el foro algo en donde creo que puede ser una configuración valida. 

La protección la arme y funciona bien pero quería probarla en el cargador y después subo el esquema.


----------

